# WTK für Sony Ericsson?



## Brain (24. Jan 2004)

Hallo!!!
Gibt es ein Wireless Toolkit für ein Sony Ericsson Handy (genauer: Sony Ericsson Z600) ? Ich hab schon danach gesucht, habe aber nichts gefunden. Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen.


----------



## bröggle (24. Jan 2004)

dann ist es wahrscheinlich sehr gut möglich, das  Sony Ericsson einfach das standard WTK von sun nimmt... wenn du mit dem normalen zurecht kommst, kannst du dafür dann auch dein Handy mit programmieren...

mehr kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Jan 2004)

Einfach mal auf der Sony Ericsson Homepage unter Developer schauen:
http://www.sonyericsson.com/developer/site/global/home/p_home.jsp

Da gibt es ein SDK.


----------



## tomkruse (12. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Ja, Sonyericsson hat einfach den Sun WTK verwendet. Das ist auch eine gute Idee, finde ich, denn dadurch entsprechen die Emulatoren einem gewissen Standard und können auch in anderen Entwicklungsumgebungen wie z.B. Netbeans verwendet werden.

CU - Tom.


----------



## cello (18. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

von SonyEricsson gibt es sehr wohl ein eigenes WTK. Eine Anwendung, die ich mit Suns WTK für das T610 geschrieben habe, ist immer "abgestürzt" (hat eine Exception geworfen= nicht 100%ig kompatibel).

Viel Spaß, Marcel

http://www.sonyericsson.com/develop...devents/latestnews/newsjan04/p_j2me_sdk20.jsp


----------



## tomkruse (24. Feb 2004)

cello hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> von SonyEricsson gibt es sehr wohl ein eigenes WTK. Eine Anwendung, die ich mit Suns WTK für das T610 geschrieben habe, ist immer "abgestürzt" (hat eine Exception geworfen= nicht 100%ig kompatibel).
> 
> ...



Hi!

Das ist dennoch der WTK von Sun nur mit einem anderen Skin und eben mit den Sonyericsson-EMUs drinnen. Du kannst diese EMUs nehmen und in den Sun-WTK einbinden und es funtkioniert genauso. 

Exceptions bekomme ich auch, vor allem unter Windows 2000. Das liegt aber nicht am WTK sondern am Emulator. Der ist irgendwie buggy und bei den Exceptions die ich bekomme spielt sich auch alles in irgendwelchen Klassen ab die nicht von mir sind.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## cello (29. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht beurteilen, inwiefern Sony das WTK von Sun benutzt. Aber es wird wahrscheinlich schon darauf aufsetzen (man möchte das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden). Ich denke aber, dass man ruhig das Sony WTK benutzen sollte bzw. sich wenigstens auf deren Api-Doc bezieht. Wie gesagt, ich hab auch erst mit Sun's WTK entwickelt und es lief auch alles. Als ich dann aber die Methode Alert.addCommand(Command cmd) benutzt habe ist das Sony Handy ausgestiegen (der Fehler wurde beim Emulator (Sun WTK) auch nicht angezeigt, weil ich den nicht konfiguriert habe und auch nicht weiß, wie ich den einstelle, dass er genau die JVM des Handys emuliert). Mit dem sony-Emulator und der api-doc klärte sich das dann:

Sun-Api:
addCommand(Command cmd) 
          Similar to Displayable.addCommand(javax.microedition.lcdui.Command), however when the application first adds a command to an Alert, DISMISS_COMMAND is implicitly removed.

Sony-Api:
addCommand(Command cmd) 
          Commands are not allowed on Alerts, so this method will always throw IllegalStateException whenever it is called.

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## tomkruse (1. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Na gut, über solche Dinge wird man immer mal wieder stolpern. Auf jeden Fall ist es kein Fehler, die Sachen immer mit der API zu compilieren unter der sie dann auch laufen sollten. Also die lib von SE zu nehmen wenn das dann auf dem SE t610 laufen soll und bei Siemens rate ich sogar, den Preverifyer von Siemens zu verwenden. Sicher ist sicher.

Cu - Tom.


----------

